
SOPA has Not been postponed to 2012. Committee changed date to December 21. - WCityMike
https://twitter.com/#%21/DarrellIssa/status/147795287732264960
======
pasbesoin
Javascript-free:
[http://mobile.twitter.com//DarrellIssa/status/14779528773226...](http://mobile.twitter.com//DarrellIssa/status/147795287732264960)

